# Sheoak skinks And Babies :]



## W.T.BUY (Feb 16, 2011)

Some pics of my sheoak skinks. Mum dropped 15 babies this season what an effort! Some babies are allready showing nice colours! These guys are becomming more common in captivity which is a great thing, There is quite a diversity in colours from reds to yellows and even some very dark ones (possibly melenistic?) kicking around in captivity. Feel free to add some of your own photos :]


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunning tyson !!!


----------



## bluetongue (Feb 16, 2011)

wow they look beautiful wouldnt mind getting myself a few of those in the near future  great work


----------



## trogdor1988 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome, one species i would definately like too get. Which type are these? And how much do they sell for these days?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 16, 2011)

trogdor1988 said:


> Awesome, one species i would definately like too get. Which type are these? And how much do they sell for these days?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Havent seen red ones for sale b4 but yellow babys were 90 at the expo and some adult males(also yellows) sold through here at 200 ea.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet, id love too get a few one day. As you said its good they are becoming more common, gives more people the chance too keep the gorgeous little things.


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 16, 2011)

Bloody hard to raise when they are that small! Congrats on your success!


----------



## kupper (Feb 16, 2011)

well done mate ..... I know how much breeding these critters meant to you 

your becoming one of those weird and wonderful species breeders 

again well done and keep it up !


----------



## snakeman478 (Feb 16, 2011)

congrats they look awesome.


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, great job and beautiful animals. Wouldn't mind getting a few down the track myself.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, that's a skink I'd keep!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish we could keep them in Vic 

Good work on breeding them. They are gorgeous!


----------



## spongebob (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like they are trying to be baby eastern brown snakes (with legs!).

Well done. Not only have you got babies but you managed to get them through some hot weather


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous, really hope i can get a few next season. Any enclosure pics?


----------



## nathancl (Feb 17, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Looks like they are trying to be baby eastern brown snakes (with legs!).
> 
> Well done. Not only have you got babies but you managed to get them through some hot weather


 
hot weather killed mine a few weeks ago


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very well done.
Never seen a red one before, it looks great.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 17, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Bloody hard to raise when they are that small! Congrats on your success!


 
Ive been keeping mine on dirt (very clay based) and have spraying them alot daily they seem to always be thirsty and do like it cool. I have been feeding them baby woodies and chopped up big ones. Yesterday fed them on some cat food and they are fat as little pigs so all is good so far. I guess keeping them cool and moist might help?


----------



## thals (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats Ty, you've done extremely well with these guys! Parents are gorgeous so the bubs should be stunning.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 17, 2011)

there are 2 melonistics kept in Tassie that we know of they are so cool


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 17, 2011)

nathancl said:


> hot weather killed mine a few weeks ago


 
Any pics of your breeders?


----------



## James..94 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice Tyson


----------



## scratchy (Feb 17, 2011)

Well done. Good to see more keepers having success with them. Good luck with raising them.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 18, 2011)

Great work Tyson, nice animals and you are progressing them superbly.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 22, 2011)

Few more pics:


----------



## spongebob (Feb 22, 2011)

gee they must have grown!


----------



## kupper (Feb 22, 2011)

dude they grew over night


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 22, 2011)

The cat food i got them onto must have roids in it lol. This one shed today starting to show some real nice colours.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 22, 2011)

Send me one W.T.BUY?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 22, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Send me one W.T.BUY?


 At this growth rate i might have quite a few females this season in which case i might have lots of babies to move : ] But why only one


----------



## Rocket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sure, if they're free, I'll take half a dozen


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 1, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## Australis (Jul 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Updates?



ill second that..


----------



## Trench (Jul 25, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> Updates?



and I third that


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 15, 2011)

UPDATE wanted!


----------



## kobson08 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love to see the layout of the enclosure you keep these guys in.
thanks


----------



## MathewB (Dec 16, 2011)

kobson08 said:


> Love to see the layout of the enclosure you keep these guys in.
> thanks



+1


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 17, 2011)

The silence is a killer! LOL


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 17, 2011)

http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/J3D_photos/scalys/redsheoak_1073.jpg a nice red tasmanian one whilst we wait (from a tassie forum)


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 20, 2011)

how big do they grow w.t.buy they look great very well done


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 20, 2011)

up to 17cm snout to vent. Second largest lizard in Tas


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 21, 2011)

ok cheers thats a good size i take it they live in tasy what sort of temps do they like do they do better in colder climate compared to other skinks sorry if the question seems silly just have not seen them before 
cheers mick


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 21, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/J3D_photos/scalys/redsheoak_1073.jpg a nice red tasmanian one whilst we wait (from a tassie forum)



Thats a ripper!


----------



## Fiamma (Dec 21, 2011)

MathewB said:


> +1



Another +1

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

UPDATE please


----------



## MathewB (Dec 24, 2011)

What's the largest in Tas then Tas? haha


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

blotched blue tongue


----------



## MathewB (Dec 24, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> View attachment 231095
> blotched blue tongue




Is that yours? Nice looking animal


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

yep one of my 4  her name is Smithy


----------

